# Workbox Plans



## Angela (Oct 29, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get plans / general build guidelines on how to build one of these workboxes.
I would like to build them with just basic shelves on the inside, nothing fancy... I doubt that ordering them from a manufacturer is in our budget, even though it would save me the time of building them.... 

I want to build several of them for the long-term renters in our facility so they can lock up their stuff on stage... and also so I have somewhere to lock up our consumables *people LOVE to steal gaff*

Thanks..... 

PS. do these have a name? I just call them theatrical workboxes, as opposed to our touring music friends ATA cases...


----------



## themuzicman (Oct 29, 2017)

It's just a workbox, there aren't any fancy names, just different styles. You can get them built however you want, usually that style is a 1/4 truck pack deep so you can pack 4 in a row. The inside of the case is what differentiates the boxes -- the outsides can be the same but generally you'll have different inside layouts for props/sound/carp/TM/hospitality, etc.

If you are in NJ, I know both Proof Productions and Circle Three make solid cases, granted I bet you already know Proof because your 2nd photo is their Hair Box. I own a different style of case from Circle 3 and can highly recommend that company. They'll work with you to get what you want. I've used other Proof things, never workboxes, and they seem to do quality work. 

You're better off hiring a good carpenter, handing them some photos and go "build this". Last time I needed some generic props workboxes built I did this with the carpentry interns on staff at the theater I worked at, handed them a credit card and 2 days later I had a workbox that sort of resembled this and held up. It's just a ton of heavy plywood and solid casters.


----------



## Amiers (Oct 29, 2017)

Hire a carpenter for the day. Then charge people a storage/service fee to pay for them. Once they are paid off it's free money and or money to save up for the next time you need to repair or make more boxes.


----------



## porkchop (Oct 29, 2017)

You hear them called wardrobes sometimes. There's at least one large touring company that would call them a mini. My advice would be to throw something together in you choice of drafting programs (I believe both Sketch up and Fusion 360 have free level still) so you can see everything goes together. From that you ought to be able to make a cut list up and throw it together.


----------



## bobgaggle (Nov 1, 2017)

PM me some dimensions of what you want and I'll draw one for you. I need something fun to do on my lunch break today haha.


----------



## Amiers (Nov 1, 2017)

Gonna laugh if he says I want a rectangle on wheels


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 1, 2017)

Amiers said:


> Gonna laugh if *he* says I want a rectangle on wheels


@Amiers I'll laugh if "he" laughs too since the OP's name is Angela. Perhaps your six headphones are on a little too tight?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 1, 2017)

Have you considered lockers, from single tier to 5 tier. You might find some used ones locally, perhaps remodeling gyms or closing schools.

EDIT: If you want to buy new, here is an example of prices:
http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/storage/lockers/global/global-paramount-steel-locker
I've always thought that 16 person locker would be great for a kids bedroom. A twin bed would fit nicely in the middle.


----------



## kicknargel (Nov 3, 2017)

You can get the hardware at http://www.reliablehardware.com, among others.


----------

